# I'll be



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I split large pile of fire wood and as I need it, go back and load up for month or so. The other day I thought, man that pile looks little leaner, not as high, didnt give it much thought till today when I went to replenish. There are tire tracks where someone has backed up to the pile. Man, sure hope they needed it. Guess I'll have to adjust the cameras to cover the farmers access lane next to the house.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Gheez
Ive delivered wood to a guy who caught his neighbor sneeking arm loads each day


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah I have cut wood and come back later to find it gone. Some people have no respect for the work of others.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

I've had the same issue years back. Trail cam pictures delivered personally are golden.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

must be some desperate people out there for sure. people in need will do whatever it takes to stay warm. but it could just be one of those guys that will steal anything that's not nailed down.
sherman


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

when the low life crooks get caught the judge tells them please don't do it again and out the door they go. lets bring back the old rules like you steal a man horse or car you hang. yes I have respect for life but none for low life scum bags


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Warning: DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME (Dovans)

When we were kids, we heated our house mostly with wood.
We lived in a housing development. The backyard was chain linked fenced on each side separating neighbor's backyard.
There was no fence across the back as there was no houses behind us. Just a huge field.
We had two Great Danes and a Bloodhound.
We kept split wood stacked about 6' high across the back to keep the dogs in.

At any rate, our next door neighbor would fire his fireplace up and sneak out at night, reach over the fence and get wood from the back corner and continue to do this until the wood was low enough for the dogs to get out. When he first started doing this, dad thought us kids were taking the wood just from that area and was getting on us. We kept telling him we weren't doing that.

He finally got convinced that someone was taking the wood and the obvious person was the guy on that side of our house.
What made dad mad, and he was hot, was that whoever was getting it, if they just asked he would have given it to them.

Anyways, he took 4-5 pieces into the garage, drilled a few holes in the end of each piece. Then poured a bit of black powder down the holes. Capped them with some wood putty.

It didn't take long to find out who was getting the wood. Ole Mr. Tyson next door. Guess he threw a piece or two of that wood in his fireplace and when the powder blew, it blew ashes and soot all over their den.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nothing worse than a thief.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I couldn't do the gun powder trap but I wonder if some skunk scent used in a similar way would work?
Might never figure out who was stealing but I bet they wouldn't be back.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Frankly I like the black powder trick. Skunk or fox pee scent would probably go right up the chimney. 

FOSR's comment about respecting other people's work is right on! These people are probably stealing the wood because they don't care to put the work in to get their own, or work for the money to buy it! It's just easier to steal from someone who does.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Put a couple loads of gun powder in some logs.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Fill one of the logs with some fresh, soggy dog poop...that will emit a nasty stench while it slowly heats up.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

geoffoquinn said:


> Put a couple loads of gun powder in some logs.


Now that would not be nice at all.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

dugworm said:


> Nothing worse than a thief.


i have to disagree a little on this one. i also hate thieves, and i hate people that lie but a thief that also lies is the worst of them all.
sherman


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> i have to disagree a little on this one. i also hate thieves, and i hate people that lie but a thief that also lies is the worst of them all.
> sherman


How about the honest thief? I have a neighbor that will ask if he can borrow firewood, paver's or other tools but never returns them (specifically fire wood) until I have to ask. I've been thinking about implementing something like library cards to him and a few others. LOL.
Yep, that's an oxymoron.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dad always used to say only lend stuff to other people who have stuff.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Amazing what LAZY people do.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah some of them are lazy. but others are just sorry. i had someone break into my pole barn a few yrs back. they took a bunch of aluminum props that i no longer used and would have gave them the props if they had asked. they took everything that was copper or aluminum. but what really pi$$#d me off was that they took my ss high five prop.i had took it off my boat and had it laying behind the it. it was like new and i had paid over 500.00 for it. how much can you get for a 10# chunk of ss at the scrap yard?
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> Amazing what LAZY people do.


Careful John. 
Waay back when in southern WV when we heated with coal, out back, we had a small coal house. Dad thought he noticed his coal was disappearing but couldn't figure out how until it snowed one night. There were tracks going from the coal house to the neighbors back door. Dad approached him the next time he saw him, and get this...he was a preacher! He said, the Lord moved me to use your coal. 
The next day, the Lord moved Dad to buy a lock for our coal house.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I still heat with lump coal. I love that stuff. Burns forever and puts out a heck of a lot of heat.
I get it from Central Fuel Co. off of Stonecreek Rd south of New Philadelphia. It's near the SR 39 exit off of I-77.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Lewzer: curious as to the cost of a ton of coal these days??


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You guys ever notice how these thieves never steal any axes,mauls or anything for themselves to work with.
If they would steal a tool or something to work with, you can bet its not for them to use. Its for the sole purpose of selling it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> Lewzer: curious as to the cost of a ton of coal these days??
> 
> View attachment 251253


Hey John - you gonna put some in Fastwawa and Saugeye Tom's Christmas stockings?
Santa's been watching those two birds and they have been quite bad this year.
Fastwawa is trying to milk a new boat outta Shermie under false pretenses and ST is just as bad by being his council and having his back. Their both no good. 
I'll chip in on the coal with you brother.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey John - you gonna put some in Fastwawa and Saugeye Tom's Christmas stockings?
> Santa's been watching those two birds and they have been quite bad this year.
> Fastwawa is trying to milk a new boat outta Shermie under false pretenses and ST is just as bad by being his council and having his back. Their both no good.
> I'll chip in on the coal with you brother.


In that case, since I use an outdoor boiler for heat, I've been extra bad this year. Bad enough to warrant a boat load of coal this year for Christmas...not just a few chunks in the stocking. PM me and I'll give ya the delivery address. 
And no...Dovans, I did NOT steal your wood! 

P.S. I wonder if ole Shermie will ever make running over my boat right?


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

Reminds me of when my daily paper was getting stolen on a regular basis. At first we blamed the carrier - that they were not getting it to our box. But then when we confronted, she stated she was, and had a pretty good idea someone was taking it, but the paper folks don't get into things like that. So, with a little hint from her, I figured out it was most likely my neighbor. He was on disability due to heart issues and overall a low life. But thought a bit - and went to his door. I mentioned our situation - that our paper was getting stolen - and since he was on disability and usually around, maybe he could watch to see who was taking my paper. By golly, after our conversation, it was never gone again!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

'Tis the season for packages to be delivered to porches. Our neighborhood discussion group constantly has people reporting thefts off their porches. (See if you have a Nextdoor group in your area.) One person said a FedEx driver told them that people will follow the trucks. 

People are stealing holiday blow-up decorations out of front yards, too.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

FOSR said:


> 'Tis the season for packages to be delivered to porches. Our neighborhood discussion group constantly has people reporting thefts off their porches.


Yep, the Porch Pirates.
Since I've retired, it amazes me how many deliveries I see daily while sitting in my favorite chair.
UPS, FedEx, and private couriers during the course of the day everyday. Some homes 3-5 deliveries a day.
It's only 10-12 homes on a cudisac street...unbelievable.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> In that case, since I use an outdoor boiler for heat, I've been extra bad this year. Bad enough to warrant a boat load of coal this year for Christmas...not just a few chunks in the stocking. PM me and I'll give ya the delivery address.
> And no...Dovans, I did NOT steal your wood!
> 
> P.S. I wonder if ole Shermie will ever make running over my boat right?


i'll just hire a hit man to make things right with you. but for all intents and purposes i just made up the story about hitting the boat trailer in the first place. can you prove otherwise? and even if it was true it would have been a trailer that was set up for a 14' to 15' aluminum boat. it would have been a very small trailer with 8" tires and a very flimsy frame. nothing that would have hauled a boat like you made up, LOL.
Sherman


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Hook N Book said:


> Yep, the Porch Pirates.
> Since I've retired, it amazes me how many deliveries I see daily while sitting in my favorite chair.
> UPS, FedEx, and private couriers during the course of the day everyday. Some homes 3-5 deliveries a day.
> It's only 10-12 homes on a cudisac street...unbelievable.


Oh, you're like me, the nosy neighbor looking out the window like Mrs. Kravitz from the show Bewitched.











"Abner! Come Look!"

"It's nothing, dear."






And, as a side note, Elizabeth Montgomery was HAWT.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, I'm vigilant for sure. I guess I'm not old enough though to remember the character's you refer to. LOL.
The vantage from my chair gives me a nice look at what's happening on the street.
That little old lady would never make it to far...damn snoop.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

FOSR said:


> Oh, you're like me, the nosy neighbor looking out the window like Mrs. Kravitz from the show Bewitched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I catch the wifey looking out the window at something I'll say, watcha see Gladys?
If she catches me it's, watcha see Abner?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The bastards probably stole it so they could have a fire next to my stolen tent, cots,sleeping bags, and dining fly...


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

I hate thieves as well,we work hard for our ****! No problem here with this topic,my biggest bitch is do people know how many times a log is handled when you finally empty the ash bucket!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey John - you gonna put some in Fastwawa and Saugeye Tom's Christmas stockings?
> Santa's been watching those two birds and they have been quite bad this year.
> Fastwawa is trying to milk a new boat outta Shermie under false pretenses and ST is just as bad by being his council and having his back. Their both no good.
> I'll chip in on the coal with you brother.


I need sticks too


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been watching from a distance and from my observations, Tom is taking a bad rap. I've never once heard of him submitting a bill for his services and all he's gonna get is a lump of coal!  I'm thinking the whole deal is smoke and mirrors to cover up seed smuggling. I'm thinking Sherm might have a stash in that boat he wont give up!  I wouldnt be surprised to see it parked in Lazy's driveway...and Sweetwater could be a double agent! I think I'm gonna call Uncle Guido.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> i'll just hire a hit man to make things right with you. but for all intents and purposes i just made up the story about hitting the boat trailer in the first place. can you prove otherwise? and even if it was true it would have been a trailer that was set up for a 14' to 15' aluminum boat. it would have been a very small trailer with 8" tires and a very flimsy frame. nothing that would have hauled a boat like you made up, LOL.
> Sherman


Still sends me into a deep state of depression every time I look at pics of her :


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> I split large pile of fire wood and as I need it, go back and load up for month or so. The other day I thought, man that pile looks little leaner, not as high, didnt give it much thought till today when I went to replenish. There are tire tracks where someone has backed up to the pile. Man, sure hope they needed it. Guess I'll have to adjust the cameras to cover the farmers access lane next to the house.


That stinks Dovans. Cutting wood is hard work. I hope you catch the scumbags.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> There are tire tracks where someone has backed up to the pile.


Maybe some DIY stop sticks might work. Some 2x4s with big honking nails poking up. Kick some dirt over them and remember where they are so you don't hit them. Warn anyone in your household about them. Then see what happens.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FOSR said:


> 'Tis the season for packages to be delivered to porches. Our neighborhood discussion group constantly has people reporting thefts off their porches. (See if you have a Nextdoor group in your area.) One person said a FedEx driver told them that people will follow the trucks.
> 
> People are stealing holiday blow-up decorations out of front yards, too.


.........


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> That stinks Dovans. Cutting wood is hard work. I hope you catch the scumbags.


Few years ago, my eldest said if I bought a wood splitter he would help split wood. went and bought brand spanking new woodsplitter... Fancy handle and all...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Few years ago, my eldest said if I bought a wood splitter he would help split wood. went and bought brand spanking new woodsplitter... Fancy handle and all...


Well...there's your answer to the 'wood disappearing' mystery.
Eldest is hauling it off so he doesn't have to bust it up.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

FOSR said:


> Maybe some DIY stop sticks might work. Some 2x4s with big honking nails poking up. Kick some dirt over them and remember where they are so you don't hit them. Warn anyone in your household about them. *Then see what happens*.


A law suit....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> A law suit....


I'm here...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I split small maple pieces for my offset smoker. Last year a neighbor had a big maple removed and they let me throw a bunch of pieces over my fence. They're cut to about the size of a 16-oz beverage can and I can easily split them with a hatchet.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

These thieves are no different than the ones stealing parcels that have been delivered to people's homes. Thieves are thieves .


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

On my front porch I have a stone that has served as a stand for a jack-o-lantern. It probably weighs about 30 pounds. Just for fun I could put it in a box and see what happens.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Evidently I have a fixation on skunk scent cause I just thought of a package trap trap useing skunk scent and a balloon as a propellant.
Love to see the Chinese fire drill that caused.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

On the news about porch pirates they said to put the booby trapped box along the road, thieves don’t think why it’s there. Some women loaded a box of dog poo and pine cones. A guy on u tube is selling box blanks a shotgun blank triggered to bang when the box is picked up .


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

snag said:


> On the news about porch pirates they said to put the booby trapped box along the road, thieves don’t think why it’s there. Some women loaded a box of dog poo and pine cones. A guy on u tube is selling box blanks a shotgun blank triggered to bang when the box is picked up .


great idea news also said 11 million packages were stolen last year


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Careful John.
> Waay back when in southern WV when we heated with coal, out back, we had a small coal house. Dad thought he noticed his coal was disappearing but couldn't figure out how until it snowed one night. There were tracks going from the coal house to the neighbors back door. Dad approached him the next time he saw him, and get this...he was a preacher! He said, the Lord moved me to use your coal.
> The next day, the Lord moved Dad to buy a lock for our coal house.


I hope everyone realizes that that preacher was dead wrong and sinning against his neighbor!
God will never contradict himself, ... ever! Do not steal means just that, to everyone, every time.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I agree with you Ruminator.
For those with thoughts of booby trapping fake packages, wouldn't you be concerned of the possibility of retaliation? Vandalism?
I mean if you [email protected]@ed off the right person?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Lewzer: curious as to the cost of a ton of coal these days??


About $60/ton for lump. Don't remember what grade that was..maybe grade B. About a ton and a half would get me through the winter burning 24/7. Now I just burn when it gets real cold. Wife don't like the cold toilet seat.

On a side note, I was at Lehman's Hardware yesterday. No coal burning inserts anymore. Have to order one from Hitzer. I have a Brunco Hearthglow from Salem. They don't make coal burners anymore due to EPA regulations. Boy have they gotten expensive too.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Ah, Lehmans. Haven't been thee since I was buying plates for the #10 grinder.

What a place to show to little kids.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> A law suit....


For trespassing?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

FOSR said:


> Maybe some DIY stop sticks might work. Some 2x4s with big honking nails poking up. Kick some dirt over them and remember where they are so you don't hit them. Warn anyone in your household about them. Then see what happens.


Before stop sticks as we know them today, many years ago, an Aunt did just this thing. A length of 2x4 with 16 penny nails driven thru.
She didn't like the mailman or news paper delivery kid walking across the lawns and into her Ivy bed.
The kid walked thru it and stepped on it and proceeded to hop around a bit with the 2x4 hanging from his foot.
That was a very mean spirited thing to do.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I had dumb luck once when I was a kid, climbing around on some junk, and a nail poking out of a board went through the sole of my shoe and perfectly between my big toe and the one next to it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

matticito said:


> For trespassing?


No I was thinking for intentionally setting a device to do harm. If someone would step on such a device and drive a nail through their foot, I would think even a bad lawyer could find a way to get the injured person a quite hefty chunk of money.
I know of a case where someone intentionally set a trap for people breaking into his business. The trap was intentionally set to do harm. The business owner lost the suit when the case went to trial.
I'm not trying to argue right or wrong, I just know what happened.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Where would one get lump coal? I wouldnt mind trying it.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> No I was thinking for intentionally setting a device to do harm. If someone would step on such a device and drive a nail through their foot, I would think even a bad lawyer could find a way to get the injured person a quite hefty chunk of money.


My thinking exactly: A kissing cousin to using deadly force to protect material belongings. Can't do it!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FOSR said:


> Maybe some DIY stop sticks might work. Some 2x4s with big honking nails poking up. Kick some dirt over them and remember where they are so you don't hit them. Warn anyone in your household about them. Then see what happens.


yeah go ahead and do something like that and see just how quick you get sued for damages. they will claim premeditation and you'll be paying his heating bills for yrs to come. the better idea would be to put a fence around the wood pile the put a real mean pit bull in there. then post signs saying warning biting dog, LOL.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i also read today where someone stole a young kids meds that cost them hundreds of dollars. maybe they'll take the meds and over dose. i for one would not have any sympathy for them. just sayin.
sherman


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I was thinking a trail cam lower in the stack maybe they will be too dumb to see it and you can get plates. I didn't think about how the homemade spike strip somebody mentioned could turn out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> yeah go ahead and do something like that and see just how quick you get sued for damages. they will claim premeditation and you'll be paying his heating bills for yrs to come. the better idea would be to put a fence around the wood pile the put a real mean pit bull in there. then post signs saying warning biting dog, LOL.
> sherman


...or get up off of some of that old moldy $ and buy that 'eldest' a real log splitter, split the wood up and stack it in your yard.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Yea it’d be a real shame if a 2x4 full of nails from “something you were building” fell out of your truck bed when you were loading up fire wood and some thief drove over it doing the same thing and popped a few tires...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah maybe just a simple fence would be best, something like snow fence. That might be all it would take to make someone else's wood pile an easier target, and give a signal that someone cares about that wood stash. That wouldn't solve the problem of theft, but at least move it so it's a problem somewhere else.

When I was watching that ridge top property, I would post KEEP OUT signs, but signs are just signs. I at least kept them fresh so the orange didn't fade to gray. More important, though, I would keep the grass around the house cut like someone's yard in town, because that would show that someone was paying attention to the place RECENTLY and trespassers might be surprised by someone showing up.

Otherwise the local kids could make it their party spot. Dammit, that was MY party spot! I was not happy when they took the best broom in the house, and planted it at the foot of the driveway with a hand-drawn arrow pointing up the drive. That didn't last long.

Beer trash around the place and the telltale bits of toilet paper showing that women have been whizzing in the yard. I don't hunt but I can recognize signs.

Another thing, I set sticks in the glass door tracks as anyone would do with a patio door. The back door had a window in it, so to prevent someone from breaking the glass and turning the knob I replaced the knob with a knobless deadbolt, and gave a copy of the key to the owners. No one ever did break the glass.

More than once when I was there someone "took a wrong turn" up a lumpy 1/4-mile driveway climbing 250 feet and I told them, You need to be back down there. I eventually put a cable across the driveway and that stopped everyone except the locals on their quad runners who just went cross country to party up there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

FOSR said:


> Yeah maybe just a simple fence would be best, something like snow fence. That might be all it would take to make someone else's wood pile an easier target, and give a signal that someone cares about that wood stash. That wouldn't solve the problem of theft, but at least move it so it's a problem somewhere else.
> 
> When I was watching that ridge top property, I would post KEEP OUT signs, but signs are just signs. I at least kept them fresh so the orange didn't fade to gray. More important, though, I would keep the grass around the house cut like someone's yard in town, because that would show that someone was paying attention to the place RECENTLY and trespassers might be surprised by someone showing up.
> 
> ...


I'd bet a dollar to a donut it's one of your locals getting the wood.
Someone close by that knows what's happening with the property.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I haven't been back to that ridge in more than ten years. The owner came back to Ohio and moved in. His lady friend was allergic to pines so they destroyed every tree in the yard. The last time I was there some of his buddies were due to show up for hunting and he was screaming Get the FK out! at me so I did.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Seeing how its in the back yard, ahh yea Fastwater. They did not take much.. least from what I can tell. couple nights worth. Months ago, when they were building the intersection here in Carroll, dozen trucks go down the two lane a day for soil or fill.. so.. Once in awhile I see someone that does not live in the area drive down there. What I dislike is when they drive down at night. they dont stay on the two track, they are over the clif


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Once in awhile I see someone that does not live in the area drive down there. What I dislike is when they drive down at night. they dont stay on the two track, they are over the clif


and the problem solves itself!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I heard abt a guy who took wood(w/o permission) from a neighbors stored wood pile. When confronted abt it by the neighbor, the reply was "you weren't using it"! Hope the neighbor doesn't have a totally restored, $50,000 classic car stored in his garage.......


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> they are over the clif


Dovans, I know a guy outside of Enterprise who is on a ridgetop road. He said there's a local story of a state dump truck that went off the cliff and is still down there, somewhere.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dang I'm sore! . I had no firewood for this winter. Being in a bind I decided to buy some. Saturday afternoon a guy brought the first load of 3 cords and couldn't get it up my driveway. I had him dump it all at the road. Sunday he brought 2 more cords. I left all the wood down there Saturday night since it was dark. So Christmas Eve I spent hauling 5 cords up to the house 
Thanks to your post Dovans I decided I better not leave it at the road for fear of it being stolen. 
Did I mention I'm sore?  it's sad that you can't trust people anymore.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

The ol farmer would put the wood pile between the outhouse and the house. That way the ol lady could bring a couple of pieces every time she potties.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> The ol farmer would put the wood pile between the outhouse and the house. That way the ol lady could bring a couple of pieces every time she potties.


LOL If thats the case id have no room in the house .....wood everywhere


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

FOSR said:


> I haven't been back to that ridge in more than ten years. The owner came back to Ohio and moved in. His lady friend was allergic to pines so they destroyed every tree in the yard. The last time I was there some of his buddies were due to show up for hunting and he was screaming Get the FK out! at me so I did.


Maybe he saw the donkey movie ........


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll teach you how to sleep standing up.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice video Alex. An early Clint Eastwood.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll bet everyone in this discussion can tell stories of trying to split wood, getting a tool stuck, going in with a second tool to rescue it ... I've seen as many as four stuck, in a really stringy big log that might have been willow.

These days I'm just splitting for the offset smoker so a hatchet can do just about everything, maybe pull out an axe for a bigger piece. I do have a full-sized maul and sledge though usually I can get it done with a smaller sledge. I used to have a wedge but I lost it in a move and I haven't needed one since then.

The only chainsaw I ever had was a Craftsman with the 8-inch bar, as a pole saw made to fit a click-apart weed eater. Doesn't sound like much but I got good use out of it.

My saw of choice is a 30-inch bow saw. For camping or packing I like one of the folding curved saws, you either have one or you're trying to break sticks.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I heat my house w/wood with an outdoor wood burner since no gas on my road and the option is "electric" heat! I have two big chainsaws, a Kawasaki mule and Ford 4x4 pickup to haul wood to feed "Old Smokey"(who's had quite an "appetite") the past few weeks! I used to know a guy who had a home-made outdoor furnace and he would burn RR ties!(Glad I wasn't living in his area!)
My pride and joy is my 35 TON log splitter! I have never found any size log that I(or with a helper) can wrestle under that baby(in the verticle position) that it won't split! Sometimes I wonder if I'm saving any money! But man, do I get a lot of "free exercise"!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> yeah go ahead and do something like that and see just how quick you get sued for damages. they will claim premeditation and you'll be paying his heating bills for yrs to come.
> sherman


Exactly. I once had a problem with a guy( brother to a girl my son broke off a relationship with) "turfing" my front yard! Called the Sheriff and told him if they wouldn't contact the guy, I was going to put nail boards in my yard to catch the guy! He told me in no uncertain words that if he hits those and has a subsequent accident in which he is "seriously injured", he could sue ME for "damages"! What is this world coming to?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Log splitters - someone once told me that when one bogs down and you hear the secondary pump kick in, it's time to step back because logs might be flying in a moment.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

double post


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

FOSR said:


> Log splitters - someone once told me that when one bogs down and you hear the secondary pump kick in, it's time to step back because logs might be flying in a moment.


Yes indeed! Very scary! The rental places should alert newbies to that possibility. I am very careful esp. when splitting near my house and vehicles.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Another log pile thing: when we do the litter cleanups below Greenlawn, we always find firewood cut to length in the floated-in debris. I figure someone put their woodpile too close to the river, and when the water rose, all their wood floated away.


----------

